# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Gleason Score 3+3 in 1% entnommenem Prostatagewebe / Weiterentwicklung ?

## schmanky

Hallo - 

vor knapp 2 Wochen hatte ich eine *HOLEP* - dabei wurden mir 45 Gramm Prostatagewebe entnommen. 

Die Histologie 'entdeckte' dann:   1% Karzinom in diesem Gewebe; mit einem Gleason Score von 3+3. 
Ist also mit 'Active Surveilance' (nach Urologen-Aussage) 'gut' zu überwachen.
Ein PSA wird in ca. 2 Wochen neu festgestellt. ( Vor der OP hatte ich 13,3 ).

Meine Frage: 

. Wie gross ist 'die Chance', dass in der verbliebenen Prostatakapsel sich ein weiteres - unentdecktes - Karzinom befindet ?
. Kann das im Prostata-Gewebe gefundene Karzinom 'nur im Gewebe' entstanden sein, oder auch 'aus der Prostatakapsel' in das Gewebe gekommen sein ? 
. Was könnte man jetzt vorbeugend tun ?
. Bzw. welche Untersuchungen könnte man - zur Sicherheit - noch machen ? 

Danke für eine baldmöglliche EMail-Antwort;
ich habe nun 'zum ersten Mal' mit dieser 'Active Surveilance' zu tun; daher bitte ich zu entschuldigen, wenn meine Fragen eventuell teilweise schon beantwortet wurden !

Gruß aus Berlin -

schmanky

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Schmanky,

zu Deinen Fragen:


Wie gross ist 'die Chance', dass in der verbliebenen Prostatakapsel sich ein weiteres - unentdecktes - Karzinom befindet ?
Das kann Dir niemand sagen. Selbst wenn es eine Statistik gäbe  mir ist keine bekannt , würde die nie etwas über den individuellen Einzelfall aussagen können.Kann das im Prostata-Gewebe gefundene Karzinom 'nur im Gewebe'  entstanden sein, oder auch 'aus der Prostatakapsel' in das Gewebe  gekommen sein ? 
Ein Prostatakarzinom entwickelt sich im Prostatagewebe. Was meinst Du mit 'aus der Prostatakapsel'? Dass es von außen eingedrungen ist? Wohl kaum.Was könnte man jetzt vorbeugend tun ? 
Regelmäßig, alle drei Monate, den PSA-Wert kontrollieren lassen. Der frühere hohe Wert dürfte durch die HoLEP deutlich zurückgegangen sein. Relevant ist nicht der absolute Wert, sondern die PSA-Dynamik, d. h. seine Entwicklung über die Zeit und die sich daraus ergebende PSA-Verdoppelungszeit. Du kannst die Messwerte und das jeweilige Datum in *diese Tabelle* eintragen, die Dir alle möglichen PSA-Ableitungen ausrechnet. Was es mit denen auf sich hat, kannst Du *hier* nachlesen.Bzw. welche Untersuchungen könnte man - zur Sicherheit - noch machen ?
Wenn Du Lust dazu und einiges auf der hohen Kante hast, dann bieten sich z. B. mpMRT, CTRUS-ANNA, PSMA-PET/CT an. Nichts davon würde die Krankenkasse erstatten. Was es mit diesen Untersuchungen auf sich hat, kannst Du *hier* im Kapitel 5 "Basiswissen zur Diagnostik" nachlesen, und im Abschnitt 7.6.1 erfährst Du alles Wesentliche zur Active Surveillance, dort sind auch weitere Links zu dem Thema. 

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo - 
> 
> vor knapp 2 Wochen hatte ich eine *HOLEP* - dabei wurden mir 45 Gramm Prostatagewebe entnommen. 
> 
> Die Histologie 'entdeckte' dann:   1% Karzinom in diesem Gewebe; mit einem Gleason Score von 3+3. 
> Ist also mit 'Active Surveilance' (nach Urologen-Aussage) 'gut' zu überwachen.
> Ein PSA wird in ca. 2 Wochen neu festgestellt. ( Vor der OP hatte ich 13,3 ).
> 
> Meine Frage: 
> ...


Aktuell nur PSA-Verlauf, in der Regel fällt der Wert nach 6 Wochen unter 1.0. Sollte dieser Wert nicht erreicht werden, kann eine Biopsie der "Rest-Prostata" Klarheit bringen. MRT o.ä. ist nach einer HoLEP nicht besonders aussagekräftig (Lufteinschlüsse u.a. durch die OP führen zur Fehlinterpretation)

----------


## hstams

Zur Info:
Bei mir ist es genau dasselbe; HoLEP am 3.8., 20g entnommen, bei ca. 1% azinäres PCA mit Gleason 3+3. Urologe empfiehlt AS.
Ich habe mich zu einem mpMRT mit Endorektalsonde am 23.9. entschieden.  Mal sehen. Ich bin auch ein wenig skeptisch über die Aussagekraft eines solchen MRT nach der HoLEP.

----------

